# Mrs Voorhees Silicone Severed Head Prop



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey Guys! I just got done with making this silicone severed head of Jason's Mommy Mrs Voorhees! It is foam filled and has acrylic teeth as well. Feels and looks like real skin! Here are a few pics and thanks for looking!








[

1002309_367066896752286_1473055739_n_zpsf8f09dda.jpg Photo by Renee754754 | Photobucket

mrsv3_zpsd93bb206.png Photo by Renee754754 | Photobucket


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is awssss!


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

That's really cool!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is beautifully detailed GP!
Life-like!
Love your craft!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow!! that is fantastic!! 

With the exception of 'feels like real skin', I'm pretty sure you modeled it after the face in my mirror.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

She looks great, and has a very realistic look.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys very much!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Jeez that thing is creepy. On a side note, have you guys noticed that some of the work here is far better than what you see in Syfy originals?


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

I like it! Just like the movie!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

She is very disturbing. I really like her eye area and eye lids. Excellent work.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy crap she is creepy! Excellent work, very realistic!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys! This is a pic I took today of her with a flash on. brings out her colors even more!
get-attachmentaspx_zps5b9136ec.jpg Photo by Renee754754 | Photobucket


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Amazing work!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

The master is at it again I see, and once again....Outstanding work. You are beyond gifted!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the sweet compliments! very much appreciated!


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I expect her to get up and come after me. Very creepy.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind compliments!:jol:


----------

